# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  flatwound string gauge for MK octave

## mandoannie

I have a Micheal Kelly octave (f-style body) that has been set up with strings an octave apart and I don't know what the original string gauges were. I was looking at putting Thomastik flatwounds on, but not sure which gauge. (I was trying to get away from some of the string squeak)

It appears that the 'Mittel' with 15/21/34/49 would be the closest match to the gauges of D'Addario J80 or John Pearse #2280 sets. Which set of Thomastiks would you recommend for the MK octave?

Is there any other Octave mandolin brand of flatwound out there besides Thomastik or a brand of round wound with less string squeak?

thanks
ann

----------


## otterly2k

You have to be careful with the TI flatwound sets for OM... the length of unwrapped string may not be long enough.  Check before you buy, since they're pricey!

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I have TI's on a 20" scale Garrison.  They're just long enough....  J76 Mandola strings will fit too, but they're not flatwounds.

----------

